# Honda GCV160 carb gaskets sequence



## direwolf99

Got engine running well following a rebuild...carb problems now...Took carb off to clean out and all the gaskets fell off the two retaining bolts...is there anyone out there who might have a drawing of which gaskets go on either side of the carb and the air cleaner....looks like I have a slight air leak which is making the engine run too lean. Mixture of metal gaskets, fibre and a black plastic distance piece which goes between the carb and the inlet side of the head..tried various combination of gaskets and can't quite remember the sequence. :dude:


----------



## usmcgrunt

Here is a diagram of the gasket installation.Make sure you align all the pulse holes in the gaskets and insulator "behind" the carb to the right of the large intake hole.The small hole in the gasket in front of the carb is on the left side of the large hole.Hope this helps.


----------



## direwolf99

Many thanks for this..looks like the sequence would have been wrongly installed and causing the problem, first dry day will reassemble and hopefully should have a result!


----------



## cush65

Could you send me the gasket sequence for the GCV 160, I am in a pickel as I cannot figure out the sequence on these 6 gaskets

Thanks
cush65 
[email protected]


----------



## usmcgrunt

cush65 said:


> Could you send me the gasket sequence for the GCV 160, I am in a pickel as I cannot figure out the sequence on these 6 gaskets
> 
> Thanks
> cush65
> [email protected]


Try the carburetor tab on this parts list for correct gasket placement. I hope this helps.

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/Jacks-Parts-Lookup/Model-Diagram/HONDA-ENGINES/45706/324


----------

